# Craigslist down, been hacked.



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist down, been hacked.


----------



## serverian (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist down, been hacked.


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist down, been hacked.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 23, 2014)

Site no hack, DNS and domain [email protected] 

Yesterday:

Registrant Contact Information:
    Name: craigslist, Inc.
    Organization: craigslist, Inc.

Today

Registrant Name:steven wynhoff @LulzClerk
Registrant Organization:steven wynhoff @LulzClerk

SOA Record – craigslist.org
Name Server     ns01.000webhost.com
Email    [email protected]


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist down, been hacked.


----------



## sean (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist down, been hacked.


----------



## comXyz (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist down, been hacked.


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 23, 2014)

Craigslist up, please proceed.


----------



## trewq (Nov 23, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Site no hack, DNS and domain [email protected]
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> ...



If it was actually him, he's not that bright. I just did a quick google and found a recent dox on pastebin.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 23, 2014)

trewq said:


> If it was actually him, he's not that bright. I just did a quick google and found a recent dox on pastebin.


He also uses the names "Savaged" and "LulzClerk".  Minnesota high school skid.

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-satoshi-nakamoto-email-hacker-says-hes-negotiating-with-the-bitcoin-founder

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=776504.0


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

Bahahah love the comments...


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

From here:

http://www.securityweek.com/attackers-hijack-craigslist-domain-name

[SIZE=medium]*Users looking to visit online classifieds titan Craigslist on Sunday evening were redirected to a site hosted at the domain “DigitalGangster(dot)Com”.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Assumingly under a heavy load, the server receiving the hijacked traffic was unable to cope with the massive amount of web traffic that Craigslist.org receives and was unable to respond to most web requests.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Not long after, the attackers apparently changed some settings, and redirected requests for craigslist.org to the New York Times website, after going through a third party click through gateway, which could have been an affiliate link. Soon after that, requests reverted back to the Digital Gangster site, which at the time of publishing still appears to be choking under heavy traffic.[/SIZE]

Domain records indicate that the domain record was modified at 2014-11-24T00:32:41Z, with the domain name registrant currently listed as “steven wynhoff @LulzClerk”.

[SIZE=medium]This is likely a just DNS issue that will be resolved shortly after a call into the domain name registrar (Network Solutions), but fixing the issue completely could take several hours, as it will take time for the settings to propogate across global DNS servers.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]--- snip ---[/SIZE]


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh no! Where will I find my prostitutes now?


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 24, 2014)

> *craigslist DNS Outage*





> At approximately 5pm PST Sunday evening the craigslist domain name service (DNS) records maintained at one of our domain registrars were compromised, diverting users to various non-craigslist sites.
> 
> This issue has been corrected at the source, but many internet service providers (ISPs) cached the false DNS information for several hours, and some may still have incorrect information.


http://blog.craigslist.org/2014/11/24/craigslist-dns-outage/

A domain hijacking is a little more than just a "dns outage"...


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Oh no! Where will I find my prostitutes now?


Down by the railroad tracks like a normal person?


----------



## Steven F (Nov 24, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Down by the railroad tracks like a normal person?


Choo choo!


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2014)

Pretty long downtime there for Craigs... Saw a bit earlier it sprang back to life.

May be interesting how the takeover happened if they figure out and are forthcoming about it.

Craigs doesn't do ESCORTS.  Years ago they got rid of those sections as a slew of Attorney Generals from different States were about to take legal action.

They buckled and killed said sections.   That silly stuff migrated over to Backpage.com.  Seems like Backpage is just about solely those types of ads.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 24, 2014)

On a brighter note. I highly recommend listening to YTCracker's new album "Introducing Neals" or at least watching the video on YouTube (when the traffic brought down DigitalGangster he forwarded the domain to the YouTube video).


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 24, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> On a brighter note. I highly recommend listening to YTCracker's new album "Introducing Neals" or at least watching the video on YouTube (when the traffic brought down DigitalGangster he forwarded the domain to the YouTube video).


I love YT Cracker.  His new web site (just launched this month) is pretty cool, too - javascript implementation of the OS/2 desktop 

http://www.ytcracker.com/v2014/


----------



## vampireJ (Nov 25, 2014)

craigslist still down (on my end), was hacked?


----------



## vampireJ (Nov 25, 2014)

lol actually already up- but was hacked (says this thread)

there are still prostitutes sections like casual encounters and the therapeutic sections


----------



## vampireJ (Nov 25, 2014)

the sections are not loading fast enough right now in firefox. status is "connecting to error404.000webhost.com " ?

looks ok in chrome- that is weird


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 25, 2014)

really quite unbelievable that can happen to the bigger web properties - but you can't take humans out of the mix, and that will always introduce the chance for error or trickery!


----------

